# Thoughts about a boat



## salty dawg (Oct 6, 2008)

I am going to look at a Bayliner 2452 on Wed. and was wondering if anyone has one or is familiar with this model it is a cruiser/fisher and has a real good price and I will pay for a survey just to try and cover myself any suggestions or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

If you can, post a pic
I would like to see it


----------



## salty dawg (Oct 6, 2008)

*Boat pictures*

http://www.thehulltruth.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=220621 


This is the actual boat I am going to look at. Thanks for the reply and any advice you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Looks like a nice rig. I don't know much at all about Bayliners though. The only one I've been on was around a 2002 model 21' W/A Cuddy Trophy. Seemed to handle fairly well, but we were on the Elizabeth River, not in the Bay or Ocean. As far as price, they seem to be cheaper than most other crafts similar in design. I really don't have much info. for you, but figured I'd throw in my 1 cent worth.


----------



## salty dawg (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply I am taking all the input I can get this will be my first boat if I decide to buy it and I just dont want to get a bad deal as I am looking forward to alot of fishing trips. I dont know any co-ordinates that are productive I have always pier and surf fished so I am looking forward to the new experience. Hope to see everyone on the water soon. Tight Lines and good luck.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Good luck on the boat hunting!! All I can say is, put in as much time as possible before you make your choice. If a deal sounds too good to be true, it probably is. Definitely try to take somebody that knows quite a bit about boats to look your choice over with you. Just because a boat looks almost brand new, doesn't mean much. We made that mistake on a boat once. She appeared to be in mint condition, outboard looked good, ran fine on the little wet run we took, turned out to be a major lemon!!! $24,000 down the crapper!!! There are some people out there that only care about getting a money pit off their hands, and could care less what happens once the boat is in your hands. Make sure you do your research. Good luck.


----------



## salty dawg (Oct 6, 2008)

*boat inspection*

I am going to look at it and then I will hire a surveyor to give it a going over I believe it will be money well spent.Thanks for the advice its very much appreciated.


----------



## bruceinva (Feb 28, 2008)

*1st boat*

Good luck with your first boat purchase. It is an exciting time but make sure you get the type of boat you really want (center console, walk-around etc.) and negotiate hard just in case you change your mind later. 

See you on the water.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

There are a lot of dangers in buying a 12-13 year old boat. An I/O that age would scare the heck out of me. People can clean a motor to look great, and have it tuned to run fine for a quick wet trial, when in fact something is wrong with it. The boat looks remarkably clean for being the age that it is, but pictures are deceiving when it comes to boats. Finally, if you are plannign on financing it, check with your bank before you even look at it. A lot of banks wont give certain loans on boats over 10 years.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Its a BEAST!! That could be a good or bad thing depending on how you look at it. I would plan on a repower which should cost you about 10-12K due to the age. How many hours does the motor have? Als0 your tow vehicle, I would want an F250 for a boat that size. I imagine its weight in the neighborhood of 5000-6000lbs. You could always dry store it at a marina that would run about 300+ a mth. The price does not look to bad to me but that is alot of boat for your first one. Personnaly I would look for something smaller but that is my opinion. Being your first boat you will ding it up a bit launching retreiving etc. It will be a very nice ride in the winter time though. Keep in mind something that size will be very hard to fish tight to the pylons of say the CBBT. If you do alot of fishing you will want to get close to the pylons even rub em sometimes which will be hard to do in that craft. If fishing is your top priorty I would not get it. It is more of a family cruiser type boat. But to each his own. Anymore question just ask. Also make sure you do a sea trial and dont be afraid to max out the throttle for 5 minutes to see how she holds up. In other words drive it like you stole it. I wouldnt worry to much about the survey simply because you know it is going to need engine and outdrive work service as long it is structurally sound.


----------



## salty dawg (Oct 6, 2008)

*Thanks for the info*

I have hired a marine surveyor and I am hoping he can inspect it and give me an idea I will pay for it myself and probably do most of the maintenance myself if I decide to purchase it. It supposedly has a log of everything ever done to it. It has been passed from father to son so I am hoping for the best but the inspector will have the final word on the mechanical shape. Buying a boat is scary at best but new boats are way out of the price range for me at this time. Thanks for the reply and I will let you all know tomorrow if it was a deal or a dud.Tight Lines and good luck on the fishing grounds. Got a good tow vehicle 3/4 ton diesel p'up so thats not an issue I am going to run the boat through its paces and see what happens thanks for all the advice and keep it coming have a great day


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

FF makes very very veyr good points. I had not considered wether you are first time boat owner or not. Take it from me. As a 19 year old, I bought a 21' Bayliner Bowrider. I had it for one summer. That summer I took it out at least 3-4 times a week to wakeboard, fish, cruise, yada yada yada. Launching and retrieving a boat even that big was quite the chore the first dozen or so times. The boat you are looking at is longer, heavier, taller, and giong to be much more difficult at the ramp. 
Even with the best upkeep, a 12 year old boat that size is going to need some major work not to far down the line. Hopefully the surveyor clears the structure of the boat, but its the motor that will be really pricey. 

If I had to do it all over again, I would have gotten a Center Console. The allure of a cruiser, bowrider, or fun boat is taking the family out as well. But when it comes to fishing, you are very hard pressed to beat a center console.


----------



## darwin (Nov 16, 2008)

jhmorgan said:


> FF makes very very veyr good points. I had not considered wether you are first time boat owner or not. Take it from me. As a 19 year old, I bought a 21' Bayliner Bowrider. I had it for one summer. That summer I took it out at least 3-4 times a week to wakeboard, fish, cruise, yada yada yada. Launching and retrieving a boat even that big was quite the chore the first dozen or so times. The boat you are looking at is longer, heavier, taller, and giong to be much more difficult at the ramp.
> Even with the best upkeep, a 12 year old boat that size is going to need some major work not to far down the line. Hopefully the surveyor clears the structure of the boat, but its the motor that will be really pricey.
> 
> If I had to do it all over again, I would have gotten a Center Console. The allure of a cruiser, bowrider, or fun boat is taking the family out as well. But when it comes to fishing, you are very hard pressed to beat a center console.



I bought a 14 foot aluminum starcraft with a brand new johnson 15 hp tiller OB for bay fishing. Easy to trailer, easy to get down the ramp by myself. I like going out ocean fishing on a head boat from time to time to stock the freezer. There is nothing like surf fishing. It is so peaceful and mind clearing. When I am out there on the beach, there is nothing else on my mind. I am new to surf fishing, but it is the best. When I catch something that is a keeper, there is the pleasure of knowing that I didn't even have to burn any gas. I live a mile from the beach on 142nd street in O.C. MD.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

I'll say this bayliners aren't built well, thier wet boats and they slam! if you want any other pointers about these things gimme a call and i'll be happy to walk you through it ... rember that it is winter so on top of a buyers market it is a slow buyers market the ball is in your court and you prbably can get an better deal that face value

Mike


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

kapoc said:


> I'll say this bayliners aren't built well, thier wet boats and they slam! if you want any other pointers about these things gimme a call and i'll be happy to walk you through it ... rember that it is winter so on top of a buyers market it is a slow buyers market the ball is in your court and you prbably can get an better deal that face value
> 
> Mike



Very true they are wet boats and they do slam lol That windsheild will come in handy on a cold day. With that in mind they arent too bad in the bay. I have a 2000 W/A 21' It gets wet but with total glass around the helm it will keep you dry and warm. In the summer time mine is hot as hell LOL but very economical on gas. Im sure you will be stoked with what ever you get. And at under 10k if it has a good hull and you can repower yourself you cant go wrong. Its only money. You might as well redistribute that wealth. The COWS are coming!


----------



## Crazee Horse (Oct 27, 2008)

*rebuild*

Knowing that Dawg can overhaul anything from an Abrams tank to my supercharged Cobra makesme believe the engine does not worry him. If the block is sound a rebuild should be like any other engine I would think. It may even be a candidate for a mior upgrade in power. There sure are a lot of these boats rigged for fishing in the tidewater area. I see them all the time. I have never been out on one but they appear seaworthy.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

I have owned 3 boats and still own a boat. I have fished in all kinds of weather and many different ways of fishing. I found that right now I prefer to fish off the stern of the boat. I don't really care for center consoles because they do not have a good head are cold when fishing and wet when stormy. Important if you take a woman out to fish. I have owned a center console world cat. It was a great boat and fast.
The features I like about the boat you are looking at are.
1. Hard top, better than canvas any day.
2. Glass all around, wow that is great, again better than plexiglass.
3. Closed in riding is great , keeps you out of the weather.
4. I think the seats will swivel, that will be a plus when fishing. 
5. A little cuddy cabin is great. 

What I don't like is.
1. No radar
2. one engine but it does have a kicker spot on it. 

Now I will say this, If I were in a market for a boat , I would like that one because of the design and I could stay out of the weather when needed and really fish in comfort. Not standing all day.

Radar is important because of Fog, night fishing, and storm watching.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

kapoc said:


> I'll say this bayliners aren't built well, thier wet boats and they slam! if you want any other pointers about these things gimme a call and i'll be happy to walk you through it ... rember that it is winter so on top of a buyers market it is a slow buyers market the ball is in your court and you prbably can get an better deal that face value
> 
> Mike


Well I wasn't going to be the first one to rain on the bayliner parad but since Mike's put it out there, he right. Bayliners are the crappiest boats on the bay, them along with the trophys. The only people that like bayliners, own bayliners. A trophy is basically the same thing, trophy owners will do their best do distance themselves from Bayliner but we all now its still a Bayliner. Kinda like saying there no Chrysler parts on a jeep. They prey on first time owners that may not know as much about boats because they give you allot of boat for the money. Thats why you see so many of them and theres always a Bayliner for sale somewhere. As a matter of fact, the local dealer wont even take them on a trade due to their low value. Now that being said I've ridden on a couple and to be honest, they weren't that bad. I thought the last trophy I was on rode great. Granite, we weren't in rought seas. But a nice quite ride. Allot of guys who have them really enjoy them. But in this market I would never think about buying an old Bayliner that I then had to put a new motor in. If your just looking for a hull, I'd pick something a little more respected. 

Ben


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

since feet breath is becoming a style...
I wouldnt drop a dime on a dinosaur of a boat like a bayliner as a first or last boat.
if you are looking to buy something to impress grandma, great! OR take that monies and buy something a lot smaller and cheaper for when/if it does break it wont sit on flat tires sprouting flowers.
i bought my first boat 3yrs ago for 400.00...i recently upgraded to a 1 THOUSAND dollar boat....since i didnt know much about them..i tore the heck out of the first(oyster beds, boat ramps, trees) now i know where i can take them and how to fix them(somewhat)..
there are some terrific deals out there.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Whats the verdict?


----------



## salty dawg (Oct 6, 2008)

*The Boat*

The verdict is in I bought the boat and took it out today for a spin to try and see how it would be to launch and recover it. Its not as hard as I thought and it handles OK it will get better as my skills improve. I had the inspection done and the inspector checked the complete boat and said it was maintained very well and it was a good deal and I will just have to see. I appreciate all the input everyone gave me and hope to see you on the water.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats! Watch the depth of the water at the ramps that thing will need some water as big as it is. Where will you be launching from this winter for stripers?


----------



## salty dawg (Oct 6, 2008)

*launching point*

Well I live in Smithfield so I will use Browns on the James river, Huntington Beach or Willoughby may use other places if we decide to run farther out. Heading out tomarrow to the Hrbt and the MMBT to try and catch a few fish. So if you are out there look us up the name on the boat as of now is FULL PAGE but I will choose a new name soon. Tight Lines and Good


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

salty dawg said:


> Well I live in Smithfield so I will use Browns on the James river, Huntington Beach or Willoughby may use other places if we decide to run farther out. Heading out tomarrow to the Hrbt and the MMBT to try and catch a few fish. So if you are out there look us up the name on the boat as of now is FULL PAGE but I will choose a new name soon. Tight Lines and Good


Ill be trying to round up a crew in the morning to go to the CBBT. There should be some really nice fish around there now. Gonna to some jigging maybe bounce some bucktails with a mojo off the tubes and as a last resort troll some stuff. If you head that way hail me on 68 going after 9am as I really need some rest


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Hope you like the boat. I guess I like comfort when I fish. Let us know what you name it. Good luck with the boat.


----------



## salty dawg (Oct 6, 2008)

*Thanks for the support*

We took the boat out on Sunday and things went well except we didnt catch any fish. It is nice to have a cabin especially if it is cold you can warm up a little and get out of the wind. Saw plenty of fish on the fish finder and tried a variety of baits just couldnt figure them out. Didnt see anyone around us hooking up either so I dont feel to bad. We are going to name the boat "FOUND MONEY" so keeep an eye out and give us a shout if you see us. Again my brother and I appreciate all the input and look forward to seeing you on the water


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Being able to get out of the wind can be a real life savor. One thing to remember is that the current at the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel can be swift at times. If someone falls into the water they will drift away fast.
My boat is on land right now. My son and I are doing some maintenace on
it. Hope to see you out there soon. Just watch for Weekend Hooker.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

salty dawg said:


> The verdict is in I bought the boat and took it out today for a spin to try and see how it would be to launch and recover it. Its not as hard as I thought and it handles OK it will get better as my skills improve. I had the inspection done and the inspector checked the complete boat and said it was maintained very well and it was a good deal and I will just have to see. I appreciate all the input everyone gave me and hope to see you on the water.


Good for you dawg and welcome to the club!

I understand how it can be, buying a boat over the internet. I bought mine in September off this (P&S) marketplace board. I did not take it to an inspector - just trusted my personal inspection and trusted my judgement about the seller. I think I got a pretty good deal and love the boat so far. Hope to see you on the water. :beer:


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

well I can only say the two happiest days of a boat owner is the day you buy and the day you sell 

with that being said congrats


9rock


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

salty dawg said:


> Well I live in Smithfield so I will use Browns on the James river, Huntington Beach or Willoughby may use other places if we decide to run farther out. Heading out tomarrow to the Hrbt and the MMBT to try and catch a few fish. So if you are out there look us up the name on the boat as of now is FULL PAGE but I will choose a new name soon. Tight Lines and Good


Changing her name would be bad luck......

But only if your supersticious


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Changing a boats name is bad mojo...

I think there is way to do it but I will need to get directions for you..

http://www.bluewatersailing.com/documents/renamingceremony.pdf

Capt Mike


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I think NUMBER 3 is the best..

Capt Mike


----------



## Crazee Horse (Oct 27, 2008)

#1. Can Bourbon be substituted?


----------

